# R.I.P.  Whitney Houston



## HelenP (Feb 12, 2012)

Have just got home and found the sad news that Whitney Houston died this afternoon.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2012/02/11/whitney-houston-dies.html

How very very sad.

xx


----------



## StephenM (Feb 12, 2012)

Very sad news! I turned on the radio just now when I went to visit the bathroom. In the last few years I cannot really recall any news of her. For a period she was probably the top female performer in the world. Hopefully it turns out to be natural causes. RIP Whitney.


----------



## Steff (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow RIP Whitney Housten I will always love you is in my top 5 songs,does it say how she died?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2012)

Very sad  I heard this on the radio in the middle of the night and could hardly believe it. She started out so well and then things just went wrong when she became a 'diva'. Only 48, such a shame.


----------



## Fazza (Feb 12, 2012)

She was only 48 so a bit of a shock really.


----------



## FM001 (Feb 12, 2012)

Just heard this on sky news    they are saying she was found in a bathtub by her bodyguard and paramedics tried to revive her but were unsuccessful.


When Whitney started out she had the greatest voice I've ever heard, it was sad to see her on the X factor trying to make a comeback and sounding dreadful, one thing is for sure her music will live on for generations to come. RIP.


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 12, 2012)

R.I.P Whitney, a beautiful lady, well loved, and a great voice. We had her song "I will always love you" played at our wedding in the USA.
Sleep well amongst the angels Whitney, Goodnight.


John.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Feb 12, 2012)

_Very sad news this AM when turned on radio. No one knows at present what the cause of death is but she did attend at pre Grammy party at Kelly Price's and was up on stage singing "yes Jesus loves me" with her and people said she looked well and happy so guess we just need to stay tuned.

I can only echo what John has just said. Her music will live on x_


----------



## MeanMom (Feb 12, 2012)

This is such sad news but can't say I'm surprised as she has had a troubled life, as many in her profession do 

Always feels worse when a 'young' person dies, and she was around my age, makes you realise you never know whats around the corner

Am however very cross about the 'chain' message K has received from several 'friends' this morning - warning dire consequences if she doesn't pass on the news of WH death to as many people as possible. She says it happens quite a lot (she has told me before) but fortunately she doesn't let then get to her or pass them on. Some people are so evil, no other word for it

Sorry to hi jack but very cross about people cashing in on others misfortune/distress


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 12, 2012)

It's really such very sad news about Whitney.




Steff said:


> I will always love you is in my top 5 songs




That's one of my favourite songs too.

R.I.P Whitney X


----------



## Steff (Feb 12, 2012)

Sad to already see sick people on FB etc making jokes out of this, I just hope when they lose someone they can laugh at a joke being made of there passing


----------



## FM001 (Feb 12, 2012)

Steff said:


> Sad to already see sick people on FB etc making jokes out of this, I just hope when they lose someone they can laugh at a joke being made of there passing





You have to ask what they get from it.  Not long after the Lockerbie tragedy a work colleague tried to tell me a joke about it - I very nearly punched him but instead told him to get lost


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2012)

toby said:


> You have to ask what they get from it.  Not long after the Lockerbie tragedy a work colleague tried to tell me a joke about it - I very nearly punched him but instead told him to get lost



There was a thing on the telly the other day about people who trawl Facebook looking for tribute sites to people who have died - they then leave obscene and offensive messages on them


----------



## Paul (Feb 12, 2012)

Sad News I bet her drug dealer is gutted


----------



## AJLang (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm still in shock about the news.  She was one of my favourite singers as I turned from being a teenage to an adult...and only five years older that me


----------



## Steff (Feb 12, 2012)

Paul said:


> Sad News I bet her drug dealer is gutted



TUT TUT Paul you should be ashamed,even though i never knew her etc its about respect, obviously something you have very little of.Pathetic!!


----------



## ukjohn (Feb 12, 2012)

Paul said:


> Sad News I bet her drug dealer is gutted



Paul, I think it might be a wise move to withdraw that comment out of respect, I believe it was uncalled for, and as Steff said, its rather pathetic.
Whatever your views I dont think the comment should be posted on a forum where anyone can read even youngsters.

John.


----------



## alisonz (Feb 12, 2012)

Paul said:


> Sad News I bet her drug dealer is gutted




I do believe the reports are that NO illegal drugs were found in her room.

A truly amazing lady with a truly amazing voice. R.I.P Whitney x


----------



## cherrypie (Feb 12, 2012)

Paul said:


> Sad News I bet her drug dealer is gutted



Totally unnecessary Paul.

I am gutted and hope she finds peace.  Too young to die and such a star.


----------



## Newtothis (Feb 12, 2012)

Terribly sad news; Whitney was my idol growing up - a beautiful person; brilliant singer; great actress; loving mother - RIP Whitney.


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 12, 2012)

All very sad, especially following on from Amy Winehouse and Michael Jackson.

I hope the media can control themselves until some facts are established. But somehow I doubt it. Like hyenas round a fallen wildebeast.

Rob


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 13, 2012)

MeanMom said:


> Am however very cross about the 'chain' message K has received from several 'friends' this morning - warning dire consequences if she doesn't pass on the news of WH death to as many people as possible. She says it happens quite a lot (she has told me before) but fortunately she doesn't let then get to her or pass them on. Some people are so evil, no other word for it



This is always a feature of these dumb chain letters; perhaps K should reply to them to point out that sending a threatening message (for whatever reason) is a crime.


----------



## StephenM (Feb 13, 2012)

Paul said:


> Sad News I bet her drug dealer is gutted



Why hasn't this carp comment been removed? I recall the moderators taking faster action a few years ago when some of the younger members swore on this forum because of the frustration of diabetes! Remove it now!


----------



## tomgallagher (Feb 13, 2012)

Very sad. LAPD keeping a lid on things so far.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 13, 2012)

StephenM said:


> Why hasn't this carp comment been removed? I recall the moderators taking faster action a few years ago when some of the younger members swore on this forum because of the frustration of diabetes! Remove it now!



I didn't remove it because other members have expressed their disapproval and I wanted Paul to be aware of this.


----------



## teapot8910 (Feb 13, 2012)

Troubled lady with an incredible talent, I think Jennifer Hudson did her proud at the Grammys.


----------



## PhilT (Feb 13, 2012)

Whitney was a great singer and I had all her early albums. Such a shame that someone as talented as her should die so young.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Feb 13, 2012)

PhilT said:


> Whitney was a great singer and I had all her early albums. Such a shame that someone as talented as her should die so young.



The vultures are circling - I think its iTunes that have put up the price of downloads of her music by 60% yesterday , from 4.99 to 7.99 I think.


----------



## FM001 (Feb 13, 2012)

mcdonagh47 said:


> The vultures are circling - I think its iTunes that have put up the price of downloads of her music by 60% yesterday , from 4.99 to 7.99 I think.




Always the same, the estate of Elvis Presley has made more money since his death than when he was alive.   I find all the tv and newpaper articles spectulating how she died distasteful and unwaranted, leave things be and let the family grieve and the coroners to conclude how she died.


----------



## Casper (Feb 14, 2012)

I find all the tv and newpaper articles spectulating how she died distasteful and unwaranted said:
			
		

> Agree - I'm finding it extremely ghoulish to see that there are photos in the Mail of 'Whitney's last meal'  Ugh - show some respect please


----------



## cherrypie (Feb 15, 2012)

There is an article on the BBC website today, explaining Whitney's style of singing and why it was so popular.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-17039208


----------



## Donald (Feb 16, 2012)

Her funeral to be shown on the INTERNET

http://www.eveningexpress.com/Article.aspx/2644086


----------



## HelenP (Feb 16, 2012)

Donald said:


> Her funeral to be shown on the INTERNET



How classy!

xx


----------



## FM001 (Feb 16, 2012)

Donald said:


> Her funeral to be shown on the INTERNET
> 
> http://www.eveningexpress.com/Article.aspx/2644086




That is a shame because grief is a very personal & private matter


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2012)

toby said:


> That is a shame because grief is a very personal & private matter



Agreed. I can understand a memorial service being broadcast, but not the funeral


----------



## FM001 (Feb 16, 2012)

Obviously the family have agreed to the filming, just can't get my head round why people would want to be filmed when mourning a loved one


----------



## Steff (Feb 19, 2012)

toby said:


> Obviously the family have agreed to the filming, just can't get my head round why people would want to be filmed when mourning a loved one



Same here there whole life is played out in front of the media, fans etc so why not there death,not to say I agree with it but just maybe a suggestion why


----------



## FM001 (Feb 19, 2012)

Steff said:


> Same here there whole life is played out in front of the media, fans etc so why not there death,not to say I agree with it but just maybe a suggestion why




I know what you mean but death should be a private matter.


----------



## margie (Feb 19, 2012)

My OH had left the news channel on and when I came in the funeral was about to start - I changed the channel. It didn't seem right to watch.


----------



## Paul (Feb 19, 2012)

any bets on a dvd before to long ?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2012)

Paul said:


> any bets on a dvd before to long ?



There will be a market for it, no doubt - such is the way of the world...


----------



## Newtothis (Feb 19, 2012)

Now that Whitney has been buried I think its time to let her rest in peace xx


----------

